
The QueSST for Quiet: NASA - ohjeez
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/the-quesst-for-quiet
======
Boothroid
'Since 1973, supersonic flight over land has been forbidden in the United
States because of the noise from sonic boom.'

For some reason I imagine the situation might have been different if the US
had had a competitor to Concorde..

